# Südtirolerisch für Anfänger



## Johannes Postler (22. März 2005)

Hab heute was lustiges bekommen: 
Südtirolerisch für Anfänger

Ok, ich gebs zu, in Nordtirol ist es nur geringfügig besser... Hört es auch trotzdem an...

Wortfamilie eppor 
Wortfamilie hemm 
Wegbeschreibung auf Südtirolerisch 
In der Kneipe 

so long,


----------

